# New Rescue Betta!



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

It's funny how things happen. So I was at walmart getting some gravel for cosmos new 5 gallon. Even though I hate supporting walmarts fish department the gravel is really cheap there and I am a poor college student. Anyway I was about to leave when I decided to just take a look at their Betta selection and I was horrified! There was not a single healthy betta there, all of them were in dirty little cups with water so dark you could barely see them! There was one cup with a big sign that said $1 so I looked inside and this poor betta had NO fins I mean none whatsoever. He's actually a very pretty pink color but the poor guy has probly had finrot for weeks. His left eye is kind of bulgy too so I'm guessing theres some popeye going on. I'm quite supprised he was still alive. Anyway I was livid that they let him get that bad so I mentioned it to the employee working in that department and he said "its almost dead, you can just take it" so of course I did! So now Cosmos old 1 gallon is Captains new home/ treatment center. He is in there with a heater, a decent amount of stress coat and daily Maracyn2 treatments. I'm doing 50% water changes every other day and I'm thinking I'll start doing salt water baths too after reading some more about them. He is very active and eats like a pig so I think he's doing better. Looks like I'm going to have to start shopping for another 5 gallon soon ;-) Sorry for the long story!!! let me know if you have any suggestions on rehabilitation.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

With my experience with Fin rot, it is best to use clean water and salt baths as your main meds. I do not recommend the antibiotics unless it gets really bad. 100% changes every day, and add a t spoon of salt to his tank. My Walmart betta is STILL battling fin rot, even 4 months after I got him. I'm going to start doing salt baths everyday. 

I wish you well! 

Did walmart just give him to you!?


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. yea they just gave him to me! they acted like I was insane for wanting a fish that was "almost dead already". The only reason I'm using the Maracyn2 is because it worked so well when Cosmo had Popeye. Do you recomend puting salt in the tank with the daily changes as well as doing the baths? He really is a fighter, even with no fins hes swimming around and eating. He seems so happy to be out of that dirty little cup.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

\o/ I hope he makes a full recovery!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Wow, bravo and I'm glad they let you have him. I hope he pulls through, you are doing something really amazing.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

thats so great that you rescued the little guy. i bet he feels so much better! keep us updated


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure he'll do much better in a clean environment and some tlc. Good for you for taking him. Good luck with him and please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww congrats. I hope he pulls through.
& yeah, my walmart betta is still battling fin rot too.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I hope he recovers quickly! I'm so happy that you got to take him to give him a new home!


----------



## Shylynn (Jun 17, 2009)

wow thank god you went that day, i cant believe they basically put these beautiful fish in these lil cups out on a shelf to die. you did an amazing thing and good luck and i hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Good Luck with him! He really deserves a much better home than the cups. Congratz on the new addition and hopefully everything will be ok! I'm hoping to see pictures of this little guy when he's feeling better!


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

You did great _bettababe_! Takes guts to save an animal that sick and nurse it back to health. Awesome spirit!!


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Aw that is very nice of you to do! Thank god my Walmart doesn't sell Bettas >_>

Isolate him in a small tank(like twice the size of his cup). you can buy cheap ones for $5 or even use tupper ware. Don't bother putting anything in there. Simply change the water daily, use a few drops of conditioner and a pinch of aquarium salt. Throw a few drops of medication in ther eif you have some and keep him nice and warm. If he eats(you migh thave to bring the food to him if he can't swim) then he shoudl recover. If not then still try but be prepaired for the worse :-(


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I would certainly give him some salt baths. As Doggyhog said it is the most effective for battling fin rot. In a 1 gallon I would change 100% of his water daily too since 1 gallons are not filtered.

I am not a proponent of buying walmart fish, it just makes them order more, but if they gave him to you, by all means try and save the guy.

Defiantly add some salt to his tank too. not in the concentration of a salt bath, but a pinch every water change is good. Is his popeye getting any better with the meds? If not go back to clean water and salt baths. If still no change look to a stronger med like ampicillin.

The holistic approach is always the best way to start though.

Best of luck getting the guy healthy again.


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your support!!

Update: Captain is doing well, I've been doing 100% water changes almost everyday with salt added along with the meds. His fins seem to be growing back and he is becoming a strong swimmer. He is eating great and even tries to flare at Cosmo! (the tanks are on the same desk) Its cute cause he doesnt really have anything to flare with so he just kind of puffs up. 

Do you think I should continue the medication or just stick to the salt now that hes doing better? I dont want to stress him out any more than nessesary.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm so glad he's doing well!  I have no advice on the medicating, I hope someone can answer your question.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

If fins are regrowing and the pop eye looks better I would just stick to salt, maybe a few drops of bettafix and water changes like you have been.

glad to hear he is getting better.


----------



## fishboy95 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im glad you saved him


----------



## LeahK (Jun 13, 2009)

That's awesome that he's healing! Any pics?


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Good Job! I hope he gets all the way better soon! If that does happen, you'll be a miracle worker! :blueyay:


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

awwwww poor fishy! Betta fix,plus a teaspoon of salt per every gallon of water, and CLEAN WATER should eventually do the trick. I have found that live plants also help


----------

